# Tree/Bush Id please



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It's at the edge of the field in full sun. I think it might be some type of dogwood, but the seed pod is now what I have seen a flowering dogwood in that area, but not sure it is the exact location. I cut one of those pods open and it had red seeds inside.

TIA


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like it might be a Hearts-a-Bursting (Euonymus Europaeus).


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> Looks like it might be a Hearts-a-Bursting (Euonymus Europaeus).


Thanks,

Don't think so
These seed pods have 2 or 3 cavities, one seed in each and the pods are less than a half inch in diameter. The exterior of the pod is smooth.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe a spindle tree? Most pictures of the seed pods for that show 4 lobes, but they're smooth pods on the outside. Can you take a picture of the over all plant, and then maybe a few clear pictures of whole leaves?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> Maybe a spindle tree? Most pictures of the seed pods for that show 4 lobes, but they're smooth pods on the outside. Can you take a picture of the over all plant, and then maybe a few clear pictures of whole leaves?


On my morning walk I searched this tree for more seed pods and the lone remaining one is larger and does have 4 lobes. Photos below.It's about 450 feet from the house across the hay field. Pictures are below, it does appear to be a match. I have not seen it bloom, most likely because of the distance from the house.

We have cut an 8 foot walking path around the fields and will watch for blooms next year. We have found maypop/passion fruit vines, large rooted morning glory with huge blooms (saw these from the house and photos below) and dozens of pawpaw trees. There is also a wild white rose there.
Note. the seed pod is with 4 o clock seed we are drying.
Thanks


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

It sounds so pretty, with all of those flowering plants! Paw Paw trees are so interesting. I'm not very familiar with them, but I saw a few trees this year when I was out in the woods and the fruits are so neat looking.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> It sounds so pretty, with all of those flowering plants! Paw Paw trees are so interesting. I'm not very familiar with them, but I saw a few trees this year when I was out in the woods and the fruits are so neat looking.


The wife planted one about 20 years ago and this year it most likely had 150 paw paws on it. The ones we found are most likely wild ones and most are along the creek.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

The photos look like a Wahoo tree or shrub. Immature fruit. Euonymus atropurpureus.


----------

